# Basic Wing Chun Concepts



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 6, 2008)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Body Parts[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bok* = [/FONT]shoulder
*Gee* = fingers
*Gurk* = leg
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jeong* = [/FONT]palm 
*Kuen* = fist 
*Sut *= knee
*Jong* = elbow
*Bong = *Wing (Forearm or Shin)


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wing Chun Concepts[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8 types of Wing Chun energy[/FONT]*​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Geng or ging = energy
1. bau ja geng = explode power 
2. chi geng = sticking power 
3. keng geng = listening power 
4. juun geng = drilling power 
5. jek jip geng = direct power / gan jip geng = indirect power 
6. yaan geng or daai geng = guiding power 
7. lin jip geng = connecting power 
8. choung geng = aggressive power[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ng jong = 5 elbows[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. tai jong = raising elbow
2. gwai jong = diagonal downward elbow
3. wang jong = outward horizontal elbow
4. pai jong = inward horizontal elbow
5. sau jong = retracting or rear elbow[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The 8 positions of the kick[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. jing gurk = strike with the top of the heel just below the arch 
2. wang gurk = strike with the outside of the heel on the little toe side 
3. soo gurk = strike with the inside of the arch 
4. yaai sut gurk = strike with the middle of the heel downward 
5. tiu gurk = strike with the instep with the to es pointed 
6. jut gurk = strike with the lower calf and achilles tendon 
7. tai sut = strike with the top or side of the knee with the leg bent 
8. chai gurk = strike downward with the knife edge of the foot[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8 families of Wing Chun punches[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. chair kuen = pulling vertical punch 
2. chaap kuen = low punch 
3. ngoi faan kuen = inside whip punch 
4. hoi faan kuen = outside whip punch 
5. doi gok kuen = diagonal punch 
6. chour kuen = hammerfist
7. joong-lo kuen = drilling punch 
8. tai kuen = raising punch[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The 8 palm strikes[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. jing jeong = front vertical palm 
2. choen kui jeong = long bridge palm 
3. hau jeong = back palm 
4. dai jeong = low side palm 
5. pau jeong = downward vertical palm strike 
6. gum sau = diagonally downward palm strike 
7. chan jeong = knife edge palm strike to upper body and head with palm up 
8. wang jeong = side of palm strike to upper body and head with palm down [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Si gan = timing[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. si gan sing = regular 
2. tor chi si gan = delayed 
3. por si gan = breaking 
4. chong jou si gan = creating 
5. Si gan sing = regular timing [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Lines of Wing Chun[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sin = line
jung sin = centerline
ngoi jung sin = inside line
hoi jung sin = outside line
gung gek sin wai = attacking line
fong sau sin wai = blocking line
jung sum sin = vertical motherline
wang jung sin = horizontal motherline[/FONT]


----------



## profesormental (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice vocabulary compilation.

I tend to shy away from most vocabulary outside of the basics because of the disparity and lack of uniformity in terms. So I use terms in English or Spanish (I live in Puerto Rico).

Thanks.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 8, 2008)

Your not wrong there Prof , wouldn't it be great if sometime in the future the terms could be standardised right across the board so that we all knew what the hell each other was talking about . 

 It would make life in the Wing Chun / Wing Tsun/ Weng Chun universe a lot easier don't you think .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 8, 2008)

Yea, the problem would be that there are people of different chinese dialects, Different lineages an much more. Also I have found in different lineages some of the english words are really different too.


----------



## geezer (Dec 8, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Your not wrong there Prof , wouldn't it be great if sometime in the future the terms could be standardised right across the board so that we all knew what the hell each other was talking about .
> 
> It would make life in the Wing Chun / Wing Tsun/ Weng Chun universe a lot easier don't you think .


 
Ha Ha Ha... right.

Like that's possible when we can't even agree on an English spelling of our style! 

In fact, I think I'm going to declare myslf a _Wing Txun_ stylist. That's because I'm an ex-Wing Tsunner. Wing T*X*un --get it? Also, it looks kind of Mayan or Aztec, and that's cool too. Que piensas tu, profe?  

Oh, and while on the subject, Juan, could you post some of your descriptive terms for WC techniques in Spanish? I think that would be very interesting. Spanish is a major language in these parts too. Thanks.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 8, 2008)

> In fact, I think I'm going to declare myslf a _Wing Txun_ stylist. That's because I'm an ex-Wing Tsunner. Wing T*X*un --get it? Also, it looks kind of Mayan or Aztec, and that's cool too. Que piensas tu, profe?


 
Hey good one i like that , and you could also give yourself the title of GRANDMASTER GEEZERCOATL supreme God of chi sau .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats the highest title on here?



mook jong man said:


> Hey good one i like that , and you could also give yourself the title of GRANDMASTER GEEZERCOATL supreme God of chi sau .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 13, 2008)

geezer said:


> Ha Ha Ha... right think I'm going to declare myslf a _Wing Txun_ stylist.  Wing T*X*un --get it? Also, it looks kind of Mayan or Aztec, and that's cool too. Que piensas tu, profe?


 

Hey! That would work well for a Texan WT/WC school! lol!
Wing TXun - That is sooo groovy! lol!  Gonna have to steal it from you!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

Also why is there so much different terminology in the English language?


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 14, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Also why is there so much different terminology in the English language?


 
What do you mean?  WC/WT terminology, or spellings of Wing Chun?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 14, 2008)

Some lineages use different terms for even the hands.

Like among my lineage some call it one of punches dragon punch we call it side rotating punch.




Si-Je said:


> What do you mean? WC/WT terminology, or spellings of Wing Chun?


----------



## skinters (Dec 15, 2008)

im all for sticking to traditional names for techniques,but a punch in the face is still a punch in the face eh ?

to be honest i just dont get all the this lineage that lineage,to me its all wingchun no matter who, what, when, or how many .

i hear what style of wingchun do you do ?..what style? wingchun style eh ?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Well if someone does Yip Man I can understand a little of what they do. Plus I like to study the differences of yip man from my lineage. Its all very interesting. I have no clue to anything about Moy Yot, I think thats the spelling. I never met any one from there. So i don't know how close to yip man they are.




skinters said:


> im all for sticking to traditional names for techniques,but a punch in the face is still a punch in the face eh ?
> 
> to be honest i just dont get all the this lineage that lineage,to me its all wingchun no matter who, what, when, or how many .
> 
> i hear what style of wingchun do you do ?..what style? wingchun style eh ?


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 24, 2022)

By any chance are there any links to this picture or video wise? Alot of this I know but I'd like to fill in the gaps if possible


Yoshiyahu said:


> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Body Parts[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bok* = shoulder[/FONT]
> *Gee* = fingers
> *Gurk* = leg
> ...


----------

